# Gransfors Bruks Axe



## 72guy (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm looking at ordering a GB American Felling Axe with a 31" straight handle. I read on the GB website that you're not supposed to use the poll for driving wedges. Can I assume that GB is referring to steel wedges? Is it ok to drive:

The classic "Red Head" falling wedge. K&H wedges have been a logging tradition for decades. Wedges are made of very hard ABS plastic, and have a textured finish to keep them from popping back during hard driving. Top quality.

Just don't want to screw up a nice axe. Appreciate your input.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 25, 2009)

hammer on it! the axe will hurt the wedge not the other way around.


----------



## flashpuppy (Feb 25, 2009)

I am fairly cautious with my GB felling axes (I have two of them). I drive plastic felling wedges with it. I hate doing it though. I am always so scared of missing and whacking the handle. 

I never normally even use wedges when I have my GB with me. Wedges are for saw kerfs. The nice axes and chainsaws never venture out together. I have a Snow & Neally for chainsaw trips. Something I wont cry about if I break it...


----------



## formersawrep (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the G-B axe you are getting. It is a wonderful axe and does a great job of driving plastic felling wedges. It stays VERY sharp.


----------



## 72guy (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Anyone know where to buy for less than $172?:bang:
Regards


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 4, 2009)

$155 at Piragis.... Just called to check for you.


----------



## jefferyc22 (Mar 5, 2009)

If I post some pix of 3 GB axe's I have acquired do you guys think you can ID them?..........they are not listed on GB's website


----------



## clearance (Mar 5, 2009)

How could you hurt steel with plastic? I have a nice Arvika 4 1/2 lb. axe I drive wedges with, it seems to be o.k..:monkey:


----------



## jefferyc22 (Mar 5, 2009)

clearance said:


> How could you hurt steel with plastic? I have a nice Arvika 4 1/2 lb. axe I drive wedges with, it seems to be o.k..:monkey:



with steel wedges...........


----------



## jefferyc22 (Mar 5, 2009)

Can you ID these GB axe's? All were found at garage sales.........


----------



## 72guy (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW! Nice collection. I better start checking the garage sales.
flashpuppy--thanks for checking on the price. I called and they confirmed your price plus $21 shipping.
http://www.wisementrading.com/ sells for $172 and free shipping. I need to check the garage sales first.


----------



## jefferyc22 (Mar 5, 2009)

72guy said:


> WOW! Nice collection. I better start checking the garage sales.


Thanks ! I think somebody fkd up the grind on the small one thou


----------



## WoodViking (Mar 5, 2009)

Got the large splitting axe from GB. These axes are top quality as well as beautiful craftmanship

The problem with driving wedges with these (and any other axe that's not made for it) is the danger of deforming the hole for the handle - not because you can damage the steel itself.


----------



## clearance (Mar 5, 2009)

WoodViking said:


> Got the large splitting axe from GB. These axes are top quality as well as beautiful craftmanship
> 
> The problem with driving wedges with these (and any other axe that's not made for it) is the danger of deforming the hole for the handle - not because you can damage the steel itself.


How could you do that driving plastic wedges? Deform of sizable chunk of forged steel?


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 5, 2009)

clearance said:


> How could you do that driving plastic wedges? Deform of sizable chunk of forged steel?



Surely they must be referring to splitting wedges, or we have a siginificant price/value return situation.


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 25, 2010)

I have the GB splitting maul . It is a wonderful tool and can out split a gas powered splitter - at least until you get tired . Yesterday I split a few pieces of 30" x 18" cherry into stovewood and it powers though with no problem . The steel sleeve on the handle just below the head is perfect and the edge is VERY sharp and will split a shin as easily as a chunk (I imagine) . The poll is made to pound steel wedges but mine is deforming a little so I use a sledge for that . Paid $100.00 from Duluth Pack Co. but they have raised the price about $50.00 in the last two years . Still worth the money .


----------



## dancan (Mar 25, 2010)

Not a GB but they are a nice axe for the money (50.00$$ to 60.00$$ range) .
http://www.husqvarna.com/ca/en/forest/accessories/tools/forest-tools/all-round-axe/


----------



## roalco (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeffreyc22, nice axes, good find! I have 3 Gransfors, one forest axe (looks just like their current scandinavian forest axe, different stamping), which I found in the bush, handle rotted off and Gransdors tells me was made in the early thirties. I cleaned it up, forked out for one of their nice handles and is by far my favorite limbing axe. I also have 2 old puget style gransfors double bit axes, and they surfaced painted (old paint) the very same light blue as yours....! Now to find some decent handles for them.
I'm sure their concern is cottagers pounding on steel splitting wedges with a fine eyed axe (shudder...) in stead of a sledge. You will ruin any axe doing that. I have no problems with using my limber on plastic wedges. 
I used Iltis Oxheads (since the early 70's) before the GBA, almost as good, miles above the competition for build, shape and steel, but just missing that sort of soul a hand made Gransfors has.


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with Fiskars ? I see them in Bailey's and they look like a good ax for pounding felling wedges .


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 26, 2010)

Theyr fuc%in axes guys, not rolex watches. Hell I have hit more wedges with pieces of hickory or a 12 lb sledge. As far as axes go, I get them from ace hardwear or lowes,break a handle and pay a few bucks to get a new one. Im not much of a wedge smacker though, more of a "dutch-man"haha. I know I would be using wedges if I where in some nice gun barrel west coast stuff though.

but serously fellas, hurting an ax from hitting plastic wedges? why dont you go get your nails painted and your bikini lines waxed or somthing you bunch of girls. . . . . . .


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 26, 2010)

L-Enterprises said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h710OWVVeqI&feature=related



i got a council tools 20" 3 pound axe. perfect for me


----------



## roalco (Mar 26, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Theyr fuc%in axes guys, not rolex watches. Hell I have hit more wedges with pieces of hickory or a 12 lb sledge. As far as axes go, I get them from ace hardwear or lowes,break a handle and pay a few bucks to get a new one. Im not much of a wedge smacker though, more of a "dutch-man"haha. I know I would be using wedges if I where in some nice gun barrel west coast stuff though.
> 
> but serously fellas, hurting an ax from hitting plastic wedges? why dont you go get your nails painted and your bikini lines waxed or somthing you bunch of girls. . . . . . .



I think it's established that GBA is referring to steel splitting wedges, not soft falling wedges, and as far as rolexes go, my axe keeps better time, *and* earns me money!! LOL
But I agree with you, a tool is a tool; it's just that good ones let you do your work easily, accurately and reliably, the cheap ones fight you all the way, then break (often drawing blood...). I learned that long ago!

"The bitterness of poor quality remains with you long after the joy of cheap price is forgotten."


----------



## joesawer (Mar 26, 2010)

roalco said:


> I think it's established that GBA is referring to steel splitting wedges, not soft falling wedges, and as far as rolexes go, my axe keeps better time, *and* earns me money!! LOL
> But I agree with you, a tool is a tool; it's just that good ones let you do your work easily, accurately and reliably, the cheap ones fight you all the way, then break (often drawing blood...). I learned that long ago!
> 
> "The bitterness of poor quality remains with you long after the joy of cheap price is forgotten."




The OP was asking about plastic wedges. 
If you can't drive plastic wedges with it, it is definitely not worth much $$ to me. But I don't drive steel wedges with my falling ax because I don't want the poll marked up.


----------



## roalco (Mar 27, 2010)

Exactly!!


----------

